# Merry Christmas, fellow Rooterz! Enjoy some brownies!



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

One of my hobbies is baking in my spare time. I especially enjoy using alcohol when I bake - it makes time pass much faster and the end product taste that much better. Here's a little holiday cheer, if you have the chance to give them a try let me know what you think. I'll take pictures next time I make them.

What you need:
1 pack Duncan Hines Fudge Supreme brownie mix, Family Size (13x9 pan)
2 boxes Andes Mints, original flavor
1/3 - ½ cup Peppermint Schnapps (more to flavor, keep the bottle around for an occasional nip)
1/3 cup canola oil
2 large pullet eggs - free range if possible, they just taste better
13x9 pan , sprayed with Pam or cooking spray and lined with parchment paper (cover the sides too)
Set your oven to 350
Take 1 box of the Andes mints, remove the foil, and dice them coarsely with a hand chopper or food processor. You want nice little chunks, not powder. Set those aside.
Mix the canola oil, eggs, schnapps, and brownie mix in a bowl. Go for a nice even consistency, then mix in the diced Andes mints.
Once the mix is even, pour the mixture into the pan making sure not to splash it over the sides of the parchment paper. Spread it until even.
Put the pan in the oven for 20-25 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out slightly sticky. Let cool.
Take the remaining box of Andes mints and unwrap them. Put them diagonally into the top of the cooked pan, approximately 1.5" - 2" apart depending on your intended portion size. They should look like little sails.
Cut the brownies with a pizza cutter. Each brownie should look like a little boat with a sail.

Serve hot with Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream, or cool with a cup of coffee with Crème de Menthe.

Viola, Rootzboat Brownies!

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a clean flash!


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

If you guys like, I could also post my recipes for nut-free walnut brownies, Kahlua Chocolate Suicide, York Peppermint Schnapps, and Cinnamon Surprise brownies.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

making these suckers tomorrow!


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mmmm .. going in the oven right now..


----------

